# First real welding project - Buck cart



## Surprman (Nov 15, 2018)

So I bought a little Mig welder for $50 on Craig’s List this summer with this project in mind.  I managed to procrastinate all summer and spent the last couple weeks building this.  My welds are not awesome, but they appear plenty functional.  (The design has most of the forces in line with the links).  My buddy and I hunt approx. 2.5 miles back in the woods.  Typical two wheel carts are no good (too wide).  We didn’t get a chance to use it this year, but I feel much better knowing it is in the truck in case we get one.
The tubing is 3/4in and I used a 3/4in endmill to shape the ends for assembly.  I also made 4 nice end caps and painted it up.  I hauled around 140lbs of concrete in bags all by myself very easily- with two people it will be great.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Nov 15, 2018)

sweet cart!!!


----------



## kev74 (Nov 15, 2018)

Nice work!


----------



## BGHansen (Nov 16, 2018)

Nice job! I can't tell you how many bucks I've dragged while hanging onto the antlers.

Ok, bragging now. Still sitting in the blind for a second one but shot this 5-point at 7:20 this morning. He's just off a trail so I'll haul him with a quad and trailer.

Bruce


----------



## dlane (Nov 16, 2018)

Dose it carry does to


----------



## Surprman (Nov 16, 2018)

dlane said:


> Dose it carry does to


- probably not for me, where we hunt it is bucks only! (no doe season)


----------



## hman (Nov 16, 2018)

... so you're saying that if you hauled does, it might end up costing you a bunch of bux?


----------



## tjb (Nov 16, 2018)

hman said:


> ... so you're saying that if you hauled does, it might end up costing you a bunch of bux?


If they catch you and ask you if you have a police record, don't answer, "Roxanne".  That'll probably cost you more bux.


----------



## BGHansen (Nov 18, 2018)

Sorry to kind of steal the OP's thread.  Got this 8-point this morning at 7:35.   Gotta love it when they drop right on a trail.  I've got your cart on my project list.

Bruce


----------



## psychodelicdan (Nov 18, 2018)

My dad used to use a bicycle. Put it over the seat and handle bars and walk away with it.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## dlane (Nov 18, 2018)

In AR when I left the limit was 5 does and one buck , the does were better eating and you can’t eat buck horns .


----------



## eugene13 (Nov 18, 2018)

Picked up some material for a future project, this is a 1923 Model T Doctor's Coupe.


----------



## dlane (Nov 18, 2018)

That will haul a deer or two, when finished .


----------

